# Shedding



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Hi

Baxter is 19 weeks tomorrow. He has started to shed loads all of a sudden. Is this normal, do they have a puppy coat they lose? I've read that their diet can determine how much they shed in general and that a V on a good diet will not shed as much but I haven't changed his food at all so this isn't the reason.

Can anyone shed some light (rather than hair lol)


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Diet can play a role but every pup is different. 

My Mac has constant shed but two heavy sheds once in the Fall and once in the spring.

It can vary what I would look out for is if the coat also seems dry or it lacks shine. Then you know it is either a skin problem or lack of something in the diet.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Jasper did blow out a puppy coat, probably around 4 or 5 months, so that's probably what Baxter was doing. What grew in was slightly less soft (except, oddly, on his face and ears) and a little denser. I wouldn't worry about it unless he started developing bald patches, was really itchy, had hot spots, etc. etc., as that might signal a different problem. Jasper also has a constant shed cycle--that is, he loses a little hair, but all the time. This is common among pets that live indoors, and I've been told, Vizslas in general (probably because they're pretty much always been in-the-home pets?).

You'll just want to keep an eye on the quality of the coat in general, as born36 said. Regularly brushing the dead hair off may help reduce the amount that's left all over your home, if that becomes an issue, plus it helps distribute coat oils evenly.


----------



## GarysApollo (Nov 27, 2012)

They do shed a puppy coat, their adult coat is going to be darker. If it is his adult coat coming in you should notice the darkening. My boys do not shed very much at all, we see a few hairs coming off hear and there. We do bath ours alot as we spend alot of time outdoors and in the water.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Is there any fur left or it turning into a Sphynx cat?


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Thanks everyone. He still had hair left so is not turning into a sphinx cat lol.

He has a lovely dark stripe down his back and his hair does seem to be getting denser. Not as velvety as he was when we first got him.

No patched or redness etc so I'll presume he is losing his puppy cost then. Can anyone recommend a good brush. The puppy brush we got for when we first got him doesn't seem to do anything now!

Thanks again


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

We use a curry comb for Miles and it works great!


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

I noticed mine sheds every day. He leaves a little reddish golden brown hair everywhere he lies. Not much, just a little but it adds up over time. 
Sometimes the hair gets embedded in the fabric, hard to get out. Got used to it already... And if someone complains, we'll deal with them - show them the door. 

In any case we make every reasonable effort to keep them as friends, because the V hair is here to stay.


----------



## Kay92 (Oct 19, 2012)

We use a blue rubber grooming mitt. It works wonders.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

A quick tip for getting those little red hairs that are embedded in fabric out...

Buy some rubber latex gloves, like the kind you use for washing dishes. The thicker the better (says someone who hates wearing heavy, thick rubber gloves). Then just start rubbing at the fabric! The rubber helps grab the hair and pull it out. If it's being really stubborn, mist with a 1:1 mix of fabric softener:water, to help weaken any static electricity.

I learned this from YouTube when trying to get some dog hair out of my car upholstery. It doesn't get it all out, but it does make quite the difference! If you have a lot of hair, you can actually put a hole through the glove from too much friction, which is why thicker gloves are better.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I feel quite smug - as my wirehaired vizslas does not shed ;D ;D ;D It is marvellous.

For the last 35 years we have choosen clothes and furniture to blend in with our Gt Danes hair. Navy/black is not a good colour when you have a fawn dane. We keep a 4x4 just for the dane so we can stay clean in the other car - hair everywhere in the Jeep. I am going to try the rubber gloves redrover - sounds like a good tip.

But my HWV can sit on my sofa, he goes in my car and I can wear navy clothes in his presence and not a hair!!! Bliss


----------



## Jackieb (Nov 4, 2012)

My 5 month old V has started to turn a bit white. Is this part of his shedding to adult fur.


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

Never noticed because they shed every day... But, during winter season I supplement with Primrose Oil tablets for Costco. One every second day. I noticed a marked improvement in skin softness. NO more scratching and no more flaking due to dryness. We live in southern Canada, though not sure how it is other places.

The easy way to administer tablets or capsules is to tilt their head up, open the moth and place the pill on the back of their tongue. All the while keeping the nose up to until they swallow. Should not take more than 3 seconds. 
\


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Up your K rill oils and Omega 3's


----------



## BaxtersMum (Oct 6, 2012)

Jackieb said:


> My 5 month old V has started to turn a bit white. Is this part of his shedding to adult fur.


Baxter is looking white in places, kind of underneath the darker fur if that makes sense around the hind legs and face. Where the white is now disappearing he has darker fur so I think it must be the puppy coat shedding.

I've noticed he has a few adult teeth now too!


----------



## Ollywebb1 (Feb 6, 2013)

Does anyone know how long this shedding goes on for? Are we talking months until the adult coat comes through or weeks?
Thanks


----------



## MilesMom (Jun 21, 2012)

I think after puppy time you should expect shedding. Vizslas are not hypo allergenic or a non shedding breed. You can use a curry comb to get rid of loose strands but there will always be little red hairs around.


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

We are talking years.......

Say goodbye to your favourite black/ navy items of clothing  

To be honest I think the addition of russet gold hairs frequently over most of your furniture and clothing enhances the look!! ;D

Hobbsy


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Dead right hobbsy, my black work fleece has a fine coating of ginger attached, even more so now as Darcy is begining to moult...


----------



## SteelCityDozer (Aug 25, 2011)

Penny just got her adult cost in over the few weeks. So she was shedding a LOT for those few weeks. But we are back to normal shedding now. But she has always shed more than Dozer. So I guess, like everything else, it varies by dog.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Mercy me

they shed day 1 to the end of life :

baby red hairs it be

You deer hunt with Oz?

lol


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Willie is six and he still sheds. The hairs are not much bigger than an eyelash, though. It's not a big problem.


----------



## CrazyCash (Jul 12, 2012)

Ah - the shedding plus Velcro/cuddly dog is a fantastic combination! All of my dark clothes are covered in little red hairs because if I sit down I end up with one or both of the dogs in my lap. . I just keep a lint roller close at all times because I'm not willing to give up the cuddles.


----------



## SMG (Apr 24, 2013)

Same thing happened to Riley at about 4 months. We started using a hound mitt and putt mink oil spray on her coat. It worked great


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

V's are a short hair mutt - they shed from day 1 till the end of their life - if you want to keep it to a minimum in your house - brush them down before they go in side - or do what I do - run them in tall grass off lead - they come back like a shinny new penny !!!!!!


----------

